# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  Η αρχή έγινε!!!

## boy

Κάναμε επιτέλους την αρχή και εμείς εδώ από την Χαλκίδα.
Καλώς ήρθαμε!!!

----------


## NetTraptor

Για πες Νεα... Details Please... Ο Wintech2003 ειναι μαζι σας???

----------


## socrates

Άντε και στην παραλιακή!  ::

----------


## boy

> Για πες Νεα... Details Please... Ο Wintech2003 ειναι μαζι σας???


Είναι δυνατόν να λείπει η ψυχή???
Φυσικά και είναι μαζί μας. Το ψάχνουμε τώρα εδώ και ένα χρόνο!!!

----------


## NetTraptor

Χαιρετίσματα από μένα και όταν θελήσετε κάτι σφυρίξτε κλέφτικα!

----------


## wintech2003

Τι χαιρετισματα NetTraptor?

Εδώ ειμαι! Πανταχού παρών!  ::  ::  :: 

Απλά με πετύχατε στον ύπνο  ::  

Αντε ποτε θα έρθεις Χαλκίδα να στήσουμε κανα - δυο hotspots στην παραλία?  :: 

Κερνάω ψαρικό σε ταβρενούλα δίπλα στην θάλασσα  ::

----------


## socrates

Λέω όσοι είναι από την περιοχή και είναι στο AWMN να κανονίσουμε να πάμε μια βόλτα απο εκεί. Εγώ πάντως θα περάσω απο Χαλκίδα το Σάββατο.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Βρε το παιδί… καλέ Κου Κου!!!! Χαχαχαχα  ::   ::   ::  Ερε παιδί μου μικρός που είναι ο κόσμος!!!!

Όποτε θέλεις wintech να συγχρονίσουμε το ωράριο και με κανέναν άλλο εδώ και να το μεθοδεύσουμε!

Να σας δώσω και λίγο food for the Mind…. Όταν εγκληματήστε προσφέρομαι για το πρώτο Hop από Χαλκίδα-Αττική! Έχω εξοχικό κοντά στον Ωροπό με καλή θεα στην Ερέτρια…. Χεχε… Μεγαλεπήβολα σχέδια εεεε?

----------


## peros550

Γειας σας και από μένα. Θα συνεισφέρω στην παρέα από τον ερχόμενο Ιούνιο και μετά. Είναι στη μέση οι στρατιωτικές υποχρεώσεις!

Θα σας παρακολουθώ όσο μπορώ.

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## rosered

Boy ειμαστε και εμεις εδω απο Χαλκιδα.
Εχουμε στησει ηδη 4 interfaces τον τελευταιο 1 1/2 μηνα τα οποια ειναι ως εξης :

- Crazyio
- Tzo
- Rosered 1
- Rosered 2

Σε ενα σχετικο scan που εγινε την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα βρηκα ενα SSID DEFAULT και Computer name : MEGALOS.Δεν ξερω ποιανου ειναι αλλα σιγουρα παιζουμε στην ιδια περιοχη.Εχουν γινει οι απαραιτητες δοκιμες και δουλευουμε μια χαρα εως τωρα εδω και αρκετο καιρο.Καλως ηρθατε λοιπον και εσεις.  ::

----------


## Crazyio

Hello και απο εμένα ......

RoseRed μπορεί να μας έφαγε προχτές με τον ΤΖΟ η ταράτσα αλλά έγινε καλή δουλέια ....

Όντος πρέπει να είμαστε κοντά με τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά .... είδωμεν ....

----------


## rosered

> RoseRed μπορεί να μας έφαγε προχτές με τον ΤΖΟ η ταράτσα αλλά έγινε καλή δουλέια ....


Και σήμερα με τις καινουργιες κεραιες πιστευω να δουμε και μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες απο οτι εχουμε εως τωρα.Παντως με πρωτοκολλο b, 1.3Mb/sec ειναι καλα πιστευω.......  ::

----------


## socrates

> Και σήμερα με τις καινουργιες κεραιες πιστευω να δουμε και μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες απο οτι εχουμε εως τωρα.Παντως με πρωτοκολλο b, 1.3Mb/sec ειναι καλα πιστευω.......


Η εμπειρία μας στο AWMN δείχνει ότι το ζητούμενο δεν είναι οι όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες αλλά η διατήρηση τους σε αποδεκτά επίπεδα. Το λέω αυτό, επειδή αν προσέχετε σε ζητήματα εξοπλισμού και εκπομπής από τώρα, θα μπορείτε να γλυτώσετε από αρκετούς μπελάδες αργότερα.

Μαζευτείτε, κάντε έναν σχεδιασμό, δείτε ποια σημεία χρήζουν προσοχής, αγοράστε ποιοτικό εξοπλισμό για εξωτερικές συνδέσεις, (με δυνατότητα μείωσης της ισχύς και κατευθυντικότητα στις κεραίες). Μπορείτε να ωφεληθείτε ως ομάδα σε παραγγελίες και ανταλλαγή τεχνογνωσίας. Όσο μεγαλώνει το δίκτυο τόσο πιο δύσκολες θα είναι οι αλλαγές.

My €0.00001!

----------


## rosered

Αγαπητε Hobbit.

Απο τα λεγομενα σου εχω να πω οτι εχεις απολυτο δικιο.Βασικα ακομη κι αν εχουμε τη δυνατοτητα να στησουμε το δικτυο σε G πρωτοκολλο αρκουμαστε στο b και μονο b για αποφυγη θορυβου παρολο που οι αποστασεις ειναι πολυ μικρες και ειμαστε μαζεμενοι οι περισσοτεροι μεχρι στιγμης στην ιδια περιοχη.
Στο θεμα εξοπλισμου επισης προσπαθουμε να επιλεγουμε κατι το ποιοτικο, σιγα σιγα ομως, γιατι το κοστος ειναι λιγο υψηλο και οπως καταλαβαινεις ειναι λιγο δυσκολο μερικες φορες.
Οι ρυθμισεις μας εως τωρα ειναι AP'S με ισχυ εξοδου 1mw και κεραιες κατευθυντικες 21dbi και 19 dbi.Σημερα θα στηθει αλλο ενα interface με omni 12αρα για να μπορει να εξυπηρετησει και αλλους κομβους στην αλλη μερια (πισω μερια) της Χαλκιδας και παραλληλα θα στηθει και ενα μηχανημα με slack για να αναλαβει το ρολο του router (αντε να ξεκιναμε σιγα σιγα).
Το μονο που μενει ειναι ορεξη απο ολους, ΟΜΑΔΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ και πανω απο ολα πνευμα συνεργασιας και οχι προσωπικου συμφεροντος.
Σε ευχαριστω και παλι για τη συμβουλη σου και ελπιζω να τα πουμε και απο κοντα καποια στιγμη.

Φιλικα

Γιωργος

----------


## Crazyio

ευτυχός μέχρι τώρα και οι δύο παράγοντες για σωστό στήσιμο (ταχύτητα - αξιοπιστία) έχουν επιτευχθεί. Τώρα όσο αφορά μελλοντικές αναβαθμήσεις εξοπλισμών ..... τα ξέρουμε όλοι πως μερικά πράγματα είναι αναποφεύκτα...εξάλλου και ο 386 ΤΟΤΕ πρωτοπορία ήταν .. αλλά δεν πιστεύω πως έχει μείνει κανένας με 386  :: 
Όσο για το θέμα που έθιξες φίλε Γιώργο περι *Ομαδικότητας* και *συλλογικής προσφοράς* με βρίσκεις απόλυτα σύμφωνο .....εξάλλου ο "παρτάκιας" φαίνεται πριν ακόμα μπεί σε κάποιο δίκτυο  ::  

Άντε να οργανοθούμε κάποια στιγμή να δούμε που βαδίζουμε ......


Ιωσάς

----------


## boy

Μπράβο παιδιά για τις απόψεις σας! Τελικά όντως χρειαζόμασταν ένα κοινό χώρο(forum) για να οργανωθούμε αρχικά. 
Θα ήταν καλό πιστεύω αρχικά να βρεθούμε για να τα κανονίσουμε όλα από κοντά!!!

----------


## spirosco

Αντε οργανωθειτε για να δω κι εγω απο του χρονου μηπως βλεπω τιποτα απο Αρτακη  ::  .

----------


## craven

και σιγα σιγά μήπως δούμε και εμείς τίποτα βόρεια Εύβοια (πλάκα κάνουμε φυσικά γιατί με τόσα βουνά εκεί πάνω... ούτε κινητή τηλεφωνεία δεν βλέπουμε καλά καλά wi-fi θα δούμε?  :: )

----------


## Crazyio

> Αντε οργανωθειτε για να δω κι εγω απο του χρονου μηπως βλεπω τιποτα απο Αρτακη  .



Αρτάκη ? ώπα μεγάλε κοντοχωριανός ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Τα πάντα πάνε απο το καλό στο καλύτερο .... τώρα βέβαια η νεκροψία θα δείξει ... 
Όσο ζούμε επλίζουμε  ::

----------


## spirosco

Ειναι δεδομενο πως στην Αρτακη θα σηκωθει μια omni (υπολογιζω προς το καλοκαιρι).
Τωρα αν δουμε οτι μπορει να γινει και καμμια συνδεση με Χαλκιδα -αν και απο την μερια μου ειναι νωρις ακομη- τοτε γιατι οχι?  ::  

Ζουμε για να ελπιζουμε κι ελπιζουμε για να ζουμε.  ::

----------


## sfetsas

Πολυ καλησπερα σας..
Ειμαι κατοικος χαλκιδας απο θεσσαλονικη...μενω 25ης Μαρτιου στο υπουργειο...Υπαρχει καποιο access point? η γενικως υπαρχει καποια προσπαθεια?

----------


## rosered

Καλημερα

Δωσε περισσοτερες πληροφοριες γιατι πρεπει να εισαι κοντα σε εμενα.

Σου στελνω το κινητο μου με pm για να μιλησουμε

Φιλικα 

Γιωργος

----------


## dimkasta

Για κάντε και δω μια ενημέρωση γιατί έχω ένα φιλαράκι στη γειτονιά σας...

----------


## aetos

Δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα για τω AWMN αλλα ενδιαφέρομαι για μελλοντικά να μάθω.
Περιοχή: ΓΥΜΝΌ > ΔΉΜΟΣ ΑΜΑΡΥΝΘΊΩΝ

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες, 

Βάλε τη θέση σου στο WiND να δούμε πού βρίσκεσαι. Αμάρυνθο βλέπω καθαρά από παραλία Μαρκοπούλου που είμαι και θα βγει ένα link προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση. Όπως έδειξαν οι περισινές δοκιμές η σύνδεση είναι απόλυτα εφικτή.

----------


## aetos

> Καλωσήλθες, 
> 
> Βάλε τη θέση σου στο WiND να δούμε πού βρίσκεσαι. Αμάρυνθο βλέπω καθαρά από παραλία Μαρκοπούλου που είμαι και θα βγει ένα link προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση. Όπως έδειξαν οι περισινές δοκιμές η σύνδεση είναι απόλυτα εφικτή.


Είμαι απεναντή σου. Μου κόλισε σύμερα την ιδέα ο Γιαννης eviawind και θέλο και εγώ να ξεκινίσο εαν μπορο. Δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα απο ασύρματα δύκτια. Εγώ έχω επαφή με ΠΑΡΝΗΘΑ και κατι τετιο μου έλεγε ο eviawind πως ηπάρχη περίπτωση να συνδεθούμε και με ΑΘΗΝΑ.
Πως βάζουμε την θέση. Δεν ξέρω Αγγλικα. Το site είναι στα Αγγλικα.

----------


## papashark

> Πως βάζουμε την θέση. Δεν ξέρω Αγγλικα. Το site είναι στα Αγγλικα.


?!?!?!?

----------


## aetos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aetos
> 
> Πως βάζουμε την θέση. Δεν ξέρω Αγγλικα. Το site είναι στα Αγγλικα.
> 
> 
> ?!?!?!?


Εγινε λάθος ειναι ΟΚ

----------


## WizeMan

Παίδες έχω ένα πιάτο 80cm ξέμπαρκο πως μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω για να συνδεθώ στο Halkida Wireless ?

----------


## Neikos

Καλώς σας βρήκα κι εγώ...

Ενδιαφέρομαι να συνδεθώ με το Ασύρματο Δίκτυο στη Χαλκίδα από το σπίτι μου και να συνεισφέρω όσο μπορώ και εφόσον μπορώ, αν εξαιρέσουμε το "πρόβλημα" ότι φοιτώ Αθήνα και στη Χαλκίδα επιστρέφω ελάχιστα από τα Σαββατοκύριακα κάθε μήνα...

Είμαι Κάνηθο, Καράμπαμπα και βλέπω από το σπίτι μου Χτυπά, Φάρο, Λιαννή Άμμο και ολίγον από Αρτάκη, πριν τη μύτη...

Θα επισσυνάψω και φωτογραφία από Google αν βοηθάει εν καιρώ...

----------


## Abeness

Καλός σας βρήκα λοιπόν και εγώ…
Εγώ είμαι περιοχή Δύο Δένδρα, ανάμεσα στην καινούργια ΔΕΗ και την καινούργια εφορία. Να πω την αλήθεια πολλά από wireless και τα σχετικά με τα δίκτυα δεν έχω υπόψη μου, αλλά θα χαρώ πολύ να βοηθήσω όπως μπορώ και κάνουμε και εμείς ένα βήμα ακόμα. Το θέμα είναι να μην μείνουμε στα λόγια και να ξεκινήσουμε με συγκεκριμένες προτάσεις, ( τουλάχιστον από τα μέλη που ξέρουν τι χρειαζόμαστε ) και να προχωρήσουμε.
Φιλικά Δημήτρης

----------

